# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεγάλου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Τιμή για African gray  zaco???????????????

## georgepapa

καλη σπερα μηπωσ γνωριζει καποιοσ ποσο κοστιζει ενασ africa gray  zaco νεαρο σε ηλικια και εξημερωμενο?περιμενω τισ απαντησεισ σασ σκευτομαι να αγορασω εναν    .ευχαριστω γιωργοσ.

----------


## mpikis

Ωραίος μαν!πρόκειται για πολύ ωραίο πουλί και εξαιρετικό ομιλητή..έχεις μάθει τίποτα για το είδος.. είναι μεγαλούτσικο και έχει κάποιες ανάγκες. Επίσης ζει πολλά χρονιά..... παντός μωράκι μπορείς να βρεις από 800...και πάνω..προτίμησε από εκτροφείο με δαχτυλίδι κλειστού τύπου που να αναγράφει ημερομηνία γέννησης κωδικό εκτροφέα κ.α!

----------


## christos78

Καλησπερα πολλη καλη επιλογη αλλα θελει κ πολλη προσοχη οσο ειναι μικρος αλλα κ μετα.Παντως πριν κανεις την αγορα ενημερωσου για το ειδος αυτο παπαγαλου.

----------


## georgepapa

Σασ ευχαριστω μενω στην επαρχια καιη τιμη που το βρηκα ειναι στα 1200 ΕΥΡΩ εχει ερθει απο Ολλανδια νεαρο σε ηλικια σε πετ σοπ το βρηκα  που το εμπηστεθομαι τι λετε να κανω να τον αγορασω?περιμενω νεα σασ.....................

----------


## tsouk

στα 1200 ήρεμο και αν έχει και χαρτιά με τις εξέτασης  η τιμή είναι τέλεια αλλα σκέψου ότι για ένα κλουβί για ένα τέτοιο πουλί είναι ανεβασμένη γύρο στα 600- 800 πλήρης  μάθε πρώτα για ένα τέτοιο πουλί

----------


## georgepapa

Μενω μονοσ μου σε ενα διαμερισμα και στο παρελθον ειχα παπαγαλουσ οποτε εχω στη διαθεση μου τρια ολοκαινουρια κλουβια αρκετα μεγαλα και ακριβα στο παταρι που παραμενουν αδεια εδω και χρονια και σκεφτομαι να τα χρησιμοποιισω εστω το ενα απο αυτα.Και μαλλον θα παρω ενα ΖΑΚΟ.

----------


## Sunshine

> στα 1200 ήρεμο και αν έχει και χαρτιά με τις εξέτασης  η τιμή είναι τέλεια αλλα σκέψου ότι για ένα κλουβί για ένα τέτοιο πουλί είναι ανεβασμένη γύρο στα 600- 800 πλήρης  μάθε πρώτα για ένα τέτοιο πουλί


Συμφωνώ με το τσουκ (και το κλουβί πρέπει να ειναι τεράστιο 70 χ 70 χ 130 όποτε πιάνει πολύ χώρο) και δεν είναι μονο αυτα αλλά, αν ειναι εισαγωγής τα μισά απο αυτα πεθαίνουν ξαφνικά πριν κλείνουν 1 1/2 χρονών λόγω αρρώστιες που δεν φαίνονται!
 (Εστι έμαθα και εγώ το μάθημα γιατί το πάτησα... πύρα άλλο παπαγάλο μετά που κάπως συνήρθα - οταν μετα απο πολύ ψάξιμο βρήκα ντόπιος εκτροφείο.) 

Και κατι αλλο  -   Αν ζει, και μπορεί να ζήσει 60 - 80 χρονιά, ποίος θα τον φροντίζει οταν δεν είσαι πια?  Είμαστε υπεύθυνη για μια ζωή και πάρα πάνω!

----------


## mpikis

Αυτό έγινε πάλι...κάποιος να θέλει να αγοράσει και εμείς με το γάντι να του λέμε πρόσεχε... πολύ καλή επιλογή  αλλά πρόσεχε...
Μη πανικοβάλουμε τον κόσμο....
ΟΚ υπάρχει μεγάλος δείκτης θνησιμότητας στα μικρά...ζει 60-80 χρονιά..τι θα γίνει το πουλί όταν δεν είσαι πια???
Το κλουβί πρέπει να είναι τεράστιο...ο άνθρωπος θα πάρει ταϊσμένο στο χέρι..αν έχει ελεύθερο χρόνο αρκετό και ο παπαγάλος το μεγαλύτερο διάστημα της μέρας τον περνάει έξω παίζοντας σε σταντ..το κλουβί θα είναι καθαρά χώρος ξεκούρασης...οπότε ένα κλουβί σε αξιοπρεπές μέγεθος είναι ότι πρέπει...

----------


## kilias

Κάνε συμφωνία με το petshop πριν το πάρεις να κάνεις εξετάσεις σε έναν γιατρό.

----------


## Sunshine

> Αυτό έγινε πάλι...κάποιος να θέλει να αγοράσει και εμείς με το γάντι να του λέμε πρόσεχε... πολύ καλή επιλογή  αλλά πρόσεχε...
> Μη πανικοβάλουμε τον κόσμο....
> ΟΚ υπάρχει μεγάλος δείκτης θνησιμότητας στα μικρά...ζει 60-80 χρονιά..τι θα γίνει το πουλί όταν δεν είσαι πια???
> Το κλουβί πρέπει να είναι τεράστιο...ο άνθρωπος θα πάρει ταϊσμένο στο χέρι..αν έχει ελεύθερο χρόνο αρκετό και ο παπαγάλος το μεγαλύτερο διάστημα της μέρας τον περνάει έξω παίζοντας σε σταντ..το κλουβί θα είναι καθαρά χώρος ξεκούρασης...οπότε ένα κλουβί σε αξιοπρεπές μέγεθος είναι ότι πρέπει...


Καταλαβαίνω τι λες άλλα προτιμώ να "πανικοβάλλεται" (που δεν νομίζω) και να το σκεφτεί 2 και 3 φόρες - μήπως και αγοράζει ένα βιβλίο για το θέμα μόνο και μόνο αν είναι να δει αν λέμε μπούρδες η όχι (και ίσως μαθαίνοντας κάτι ταυτόχρονο).  Επίσης, αν ο άνθρωπος εργάζεται όπως ο περισσότερος κόσμος, αποκλείετε να είναι το κλουβί μόνο για τον ύπνο του....   Αν πρόσεξες, ο άνθρωπος δεν ρώτησε αν το παπαγάλο είναι μια καλή επιλογή και τι αναγκαίες θα έχει, άλλα μόνο να μάθει αν η τιμή που βρήκε είναι ακριβή....

----------


## tsouk

παιδιά δεν λόγο να κοντράρουμε ο ένας την γνώμη του αλλου 
το παιδί ρώτησε ποσο κάνει του είπαμε τα πιθανά έξοδα και τους πιθανούς κινδυνους η επιλογή δίκια του
 (μέσα από το pc μου δεν μπορώ να εμποδίσω κανέναν να κάνει το οτιδήποτε αλλα μπορώ να του πω την την γνώμη μου και αυτός ας έχει τείνει σωστή κρίση)

----------


## georgepapa

Ειμαι υπο σκεψη εχω αρκετη εμπειρια απο παπαγαλουσ στο παρελθον και ειμαι αρκετα γνωστησ των παπαγαλων,χρονο εχω αρκετο η τιμη με προβλιματιζει αρκετα 1200 ευρω επειδη ειμαι στην επαρχια τα πετ σοπ εδω χτυπανε οσο θελουνε τισ τιμεσ.Απο την αλλη δεν θελω να το αγορασω απο Αθηνα για διαφορουσ λογουσ αντιθετα στο πετ σοπ μου κανουν την ευκολια να τα δεινω λιγα λιγα τα χρηματα καθε μηνα μεχρι να τον εξωφλισω.Αλλα 1200 ευρω πολλα δεν ειναι?

----------


## mpikis

Φίλε μου σου είπα ξεκινάει από 800.. άλλος μπορεί να ξέρει από 900 ή και πιο φθηνά..αν δεις στη χρυσή ευκαιρία δίνουν ζακό...
Καταλαβαίνω ρενάτε πως το λες.. όπως μπορώ να παρεξηγήσω εγώ τον τρόπο που το λες έτσι μπορείς να παρεξηγήσεις κι εσύ τον δικό μου...
Μου θυμίζει παλιές καλές εποχές..που έλεγε κάποιος να πάρω 10 παπαγάλους πανάκριβους, είχε και αρκετό χρόνο και χώρο...και κάποιοι τον κράζανε επειδή ξέχασε να αλλάξει το νερό μια μέρα....Εγώ αγοράζω ένα πούλι...ξέρω τι θα γίνει στα 15 χρονιά που ζει...ή εγώ αν θα ζήσω τόσα...Ας το λήξουμε όμως φίλε μου και ας συνεχίσουμε στο ψεύτικο κόσμο που ζούμε..με τα υπέροχα πατουσάκια των μικρών μας φίλων!

----------


## Sunshine

> παιδιά δεν λόγο να κοντράρουμε ο ένας την γνώμη του αλλου 
> το παιδί ρώτησε ποσο κάνει του είπαμε τα πιθανά έξοδα και τους πιθανούς κινδυνους η επιλογή δίκια του
> *(μέσα από το pc μου δεν μπορώ να εμποδίσω κανέναν να κάνει το οτιδήποτε αλλα μπορώ να του πω την την γνώμη μου και αυτός ας έχει τείνει σωστή κρίση)*


Αυτο πιστευω και θελω εγω, πολύ απλά. Και συγνώμη αν δεν μπορώ να το εκφράζω με καλύτερο τρόπο στα Ελληνικά, αλλά προσπαθώ. 

Yes we can have some good fun here, and yes I love my pets, and because of this, I try to help other humans and animals humbly and in my own small way, when I can, if I can. Discussions are a good way!

----------


## NASOS

για τιμές παντος εδω αθηνα στα πετ σοπ φτανουν κοντα στα 1500 οπωτε τα 1200 δε θα τα ελεγα τσιμπιμένα.
απο εκτροφέα αλλαζουν οι τιμές,εκει μπορεις να βρεις απο 800.

----------


## georgepapa

ειμαι σε σκεψη ακομα η τιμη με προβλιματιζει αρκετα ο παπαγαλοσ ηρθε απο εκτροφεα απο ολλανδια και ειναι σε πολυ καλη καταστασταση τον ειδα και εκτοσ κλουβιου δεν ηταν καθολου αγριοσ αλλα δεν ξερω ποια θα ειναι και η συμπεριφορα του πουλιου μεσα στο διαμερισμα μου οι ζακο κανουν πολυ φασαρια για διαμερισμα σε πολυκατοικια οσοι εχουν ασ μου πουν.για αρχη θα τον εχω σε ενα κλουβι μεγαλο και μετα μολισ με γνωρισει εχω ενα king cage αρκετα μεγαλιτερο.

----------


## mpikis

Αναφέρεσαι πολύ στη τιμή..και σε κάθε ποστ θα πρέπει να μιλάμε για ευρώ...Δεν είναι μόνο να αγοράσεις τον παπαγάλο αλλά είναι και το κόστος να τον κρατήσεις - συντηρήσεις - μεγαλώσεις.Τα πετ σοπ έχουν άλλες τιμές οι εκτροφείς έχουν άλλες..Σου είπαμε ποιες είναι πάνω κάτω..... αν σου φαίνεται τσιμπημένη μη το πάρεις...περίμενε..ή ξεκίνα να πηγαίνεις καθημερινά από εκεί για να παρατηρείς το παπαγάλο..
Φασαρία όλοι οι παπαγάλοι κάνουν και αν καμιά φορά είναι και αντιστρόφως ανάλογα τα ντεσιμπέλ με το μέγεθος...Σκέψου οτι είναι μεγαλούτσικος παπαγάλος και θα έχει μια δυνατή φωνή ακόμα και όταν παίζει..
Εσύ πρέπει να φύγεις λίγο από τον παράγοντα τιμή...και να βρεις ένα υγιές πουλί... γιατί το συγκεκριμένο είδος έχει υψηλό δείκτη θνησιμότητας όσο είναι μικρο...

----------


## mariam

Οι καιροί είναι δύσκολοι...κατανοώ να σκέφτεσαι τα χρήματα..αλλά θέλω να πιστεύω πως μόνο αυτό σε "σταματά" από το να αγοράσεις έναν African Grey. Σωστά ανέφερε ο mpikis πως υπάρχουν κ τα υπόλοιπα έξοδα πλέον της αγοράς...Αν έχεις πάρει την απόφαση για τέτοιο παπαγάλο θα κάνεις υπομονή θα μαζέψεις τα χρήματα κ όταν θα έρθει η ώρα δεν θα τα λυπηθείς, αρκεί να είσαι σίγουρος!Μεγάλη προσοχή στο θέμα του κλουβιού, χρειάζεται άνεση κ πολλά παιχνίδια αν το πουλί μένει μόνο του αρκετά! Έχω κ εγώ έναν μικρούλη...υπομονή θέλει κ πολύ αγάπη. Να προσέξεις να είναι υγιές κ εξετασμένο από γιατρό που να εμπιστεύεσαι, μην αρκεστείς σε αυτά που θα σου πουν από το pet shop.

----------


## Φάμπιο

1200 για ζακο εισαγωμενο απο Ολλανδια ειναι πολλα!

Στο θεμα υγειας του πουλιου δεν εχει να κανει τοσο η εμπιστοσυνη που εχουμε στο πετ σοπ!

Της αδερφης μου ο ζακο πεθανε φετος στα 2 του χρονια,μετα απο πολυ καλη φροντιδα και δεν το λεω επειδη ειναι αδερφη μου,την καλυτερη ποιοτητα τροφης,φρουτα λαχανικα τα παντα,καθαρο νερο καθε μερα ολη μερα κ.λ.π. και τελικα το πουλι μετα απο εξετασεις που του εγιναν  πεθανε απο διαβητη που ειχε εκ γεννετης και του ειχε καταστρεψει κ το συκωτι!Τα συμπτωματα τα εδειξε μια βδομαδα πριν σβησει...
Ηταν αγορασμενο απο πετ σοπ εμπιστοσυνης(κι ακομα ειναι για εμας,δεν ευθυνονται εκεινοι)εισαγωμενο απο Ολλανδια!
Το ειχαμε αγορασει 1000 ευρω(κι εμεις με ευκολιες με δοσεις)και το κλουβι του 200!

----------


## warlock

Να ρωτήσω.
Σε παλιότερο θέμα εδώ δεν είχε γίνει θέμα για ζάκο από Ολλανδία..οτι δεν έχει καλά εκτροφεία εκεί κλπ;Δεν θυμάμαι ,απλά ρωτάω .(χωρίς υπονοούμενο εννοείται )

----------


## Φάμπιο

Δεν νομιζω να ισχυει κατι τετοιο!Σιγουρα κι εκει θα εχουν σωστους κ κακους επαγγελματιες! 
Το ολο θεμα κατα τη γνωμη μου ειναι η διαδικασια της μεταφορας!
Συνηθως οι συνθηκες ειναι αθλιες!Δεν μπορει να γινει κατι καλυτερο..

----------


## vagelis76

Θα συμφωνήσω με τη Νίκη και θα συμπληρώσω....είναι θέμα συμφωνίας που θα κάνεις με τον οποιοδήποτε εκτροφέα,εξωτερικού ή εσωτερικού.
Το βασικό για μένα είναι το πουλί να έρθει στα χέρια σου χωρίς ασθένειες και θα πρέπει να απαιτήσεις να έχει χαρτιά από εξετάσεις που θα το πιστοποιούν.
"οι καταναλωτές"(εμείς) κάνουμε τους σωστούς επαγγελματίες,αν είμαστε σωστά ενημερωμένοι και ξέρουμε τι να προσέξουμε και τι να ζητήσουμε,οι πιθανότητες να μας γελάσουν είναι λιγοστές.

----------


## georgepapa

Συμφωνω και εγω.Προβληματιζομαι ακομα για το αν θα τον αγορασω Παντωσ σασ ευχαριστω ολουσ για τισ απαντησεισ σασ

----------

